# The Official Ohio Meet



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Okay so we got December 15th, Noon at Applebee's in Mansfield. 

Now we need for sure all who are comming, like head count and what ever else!!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, Right I'll take charge on the RSVP. Please PM me if your coming and how many !!!


----------



## Frostysnow

I'll be there! Looking forward to putting some names to faces!


----------



## f250man

We did this last year and I reserved a table for 20 and me and Tom and are wife showed. Steve


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yeah, that was fun though. So far I only know Ronnie and Steve. I talked to Josh on the phone once. It will be nice to put the faces to the rest of the names. Especially JP, so I know who I am picking on,lol


----------



## f250man

Will be nice to meet everyone face to face.


----------



## RhinoL&L

I agree looking to put a face on all the guys who make fun of fords. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

I know Tom.

Talked to most every one else on the phone.

So far We have 6 that have told me there coming!!


----------



## Young Pup

Sydenstricker Landscaping;444171 said:


> Yeah, that was fun though. So far I only know Ronnie and Steve. I talked to Josh on the phone once. It will be nice to put the faces to the rest of the names. Especially JP, so I know who I am picking on,lol


Are you really sure you want to see me. I might just take you out. You never know. I am like can of dynamite if someone ticks me off.lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I know JP. You might need that ladder to get up to me though, lol. I might have to bring my kids then and let them handle my dirty work, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Well you know, JP is good for them Below the belt shots, manily because thats all he can reach


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I will have to remember to wear my cup then , LMAO


----------



## Young Pup

Hey Ron and Tom, 

Careful there those low blows hurt the most. :waving: 

Ron update the total for whose is coming to the get together. I believe you said we were at 7 now. If you are in charge of this keep up young man. lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

Yeah ron... can wee get an update here? lol 

YOu guys better watch out like he said hes a can of dynamite! LOL you guys are great!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Bump this thing!!!! We gotta make it happen guys


----------



## Clapper&Company

Were still at 7 !!!!!

Shawn yes we are great !!!

Is josh coming?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Ronnie, we are the greatest thing since power angle plows

No Josh prolly wont come, seeings how he likes to run up into Akron and go right back without even a phone call


----------



## f250man

Hey can someone post the address of applebee's or the exit #. So some of us can get some directions. Come on you Ohio guys let get together and have some fun hope to see everyone there. Steve


----------



## SpruceLandscape

Hey guys, I'd like to try and make it, but it will depend a lot on the weather since I'm about 1.5hours away. Ditto on the directions, I'll be coming from Rt. 83 and I-71. What is the definate time frame we are looking at?? I'll see if anyone of the guys I network with would be interested in joining and I'll get back to let you know. If for some reason I can't make it, thanks for trying to get this thing going... I at least appreciate the effort =o)


----------



## Frostysnow

It is exit 169. You will be able to see it from the highway. If you are coming from the north, take a left at the bottom of the ramp and drive under 71 and turn left at the first stoplight after you have driven under. Take a left at the next light as well and then make a right andyou will see the Applebee's. Coming up from the south, take a left at the light at the bottom of the ramp and aright at the first light, then a left at the next. You will then see Applebees.

It is right next to the steak and shake.


----------



## f250man

Thanks Frosty. I hope everyone can make it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

It goes to the top!!! Lets make it happen


----------



## RhinoL&L

BUMP again!


----------



## RhinoL&L

The bump lives on.... come on guys lets make this happen


----------



## Clapper&Company

I'll take State Route 30, too 250 then 71


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Im ready!!!!!!:redbounce:yow!:


----------



## RhinoL&L

im ready too along with JP i think. whats the new number ron?


----------



## Clapper&Company

were still at 7. 

No One Else has RSVP w/ me via PM


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;448117 said:


> im ready too along with JP i think. whats the new number ron?


i am still in


----------



## f250man

Come on guys we want to see all you guys at the meet and greet on the 15. Lets drink some beer and shoot the **** in person.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes, lets not make it like last years!!!! How much you wanna bet, it will snow on the 15th??


----------



## Clapper&Company

you know it will we should plan a meet every day


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Me and Steve are hanging out tommorow, so that will be like our meet and greet last year, lol.


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL I see dont invite the clap


----------



## f250man

I thought Tom just got rid of it. LOL


----------



## RhinoL&L

so im guessing were still at 7 people that we know of? fine with me but i am wondering where all of the other ohio guys are? maybe they dont want to meet us? i know ive seen a lot of posts on here from people who are in ohio... o well if they dont come they ar the ones missing out.LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

yea were still at 7, The other Ohio guys, know they cant run with us big dogs


----------



## SnowGuy

Hey Guys,

Kind of new here, been plowing for 33 years, trying to see if wife and I can make it next Saturday to meet you guys (women are allowed aren't they). I just need to remind her that Applebees has Bud Light !!! LOL

Hope to see you, will let you know for sure in a day or so. 

Jerry & Jane
Kenton, Ohio


----------



## RhinoL&L

Ron-they cant take all the beatings you guys put on them LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

Shawn I hear that, 

Jerry Let use know, we would love to have you.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes Jerry, wives are allowed. I am bringing my wife. 

Look forward to seeing you there!!!!!! And yes, Applebee's has lots of Budlight


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom you bringing the Nanny or the Hippy??


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Should I bring both, LOL


----------



## Clapper&Company

You should bring both, if your bringing your truck, I got room in mine, which one you want me to give a ride?


----------



## RhinoL&L

What????????????????????????????? that is all i have to say! maybe i read that wrong?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Clapper&Company;450613 said:


> You should bring both, if your bringing your truck, I got room in mine, which one you want me to ride?


I dont think the hippie is going or not, lol. She could ride WITH you, lmao!!!


RhinoL&L;450615 said:


> What????????????????????????????? that is all i have to say! maybe i read that wrong?


Just pretend it was never there


----------



## Clapper&Company

Dose that look better? 

I know she could out drink all of us !!!


----------



## RhinoL&L

yeah ron i got it now. lol


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Yes she could Ronnie. Im sure she will be out barring it up though. She wouldnt want to hang with a bunch of snowplow guys, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea your right, But we know how she likes them Landscapers


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

if i could afford the gas id go but the truck likes to drink gas. well maybe i only think it dose at 3 bucks a gallon. someday i am gonna marry a rich girl and not worry about it. i wish


----------



## Clapper&Company

Same here, Need to find a nurse 

**I think thats what Jp was trying to do**


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;450872 said:


> Same here, Need to find a nurse
> 
> **I think thats what Jp was trying to do**


u mean by trying to chop some fingers off?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep LOL


----------



## SnowGuy

Ron and Crew,

Looks like we will try to make it Sat. providing the weather cooperates. Also, I heard you guys needed a nurse, my wife is a specialized registered nurse (OB/GYN) ! LOL


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

SnowGuy;450976 said:


> Ron and Crew,
> 
> Looks like we will try to make it Sat. providing the weather cooperates. Also, I heard you guys needed a nurse, my wife is a specialized registered nurse (OB/GYN) ! LOL


haha we were talking about getting a nusre to marry so she can pay the bills and we can screw around plowin snow and cutting grass


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats Right, now ur thinking Kevin


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451012 said:


> Thats Right, now ur thinking Kevin


my sister was going to school to be a nurse for like 3 years the decided wasnt for her so is now going for surgery tech parents will waste all the money on her schooling but i get nothing :crying:


----------



## Clapper&Company

Thats sucks, do they make money?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

how am i sopposed to know i am not a surgery tech. i am a skinny landscaper snowplow boy


----------



## Clapper&Company

I dont know, ur her bro


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451028 said:


> I dont know, ur her bro


i would guess so cause she likes the whole exspensive goods lifestyle


----------



## Clapper&Company

That or shes one of them broke penny pintchers that act like they got money


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;451174 said:


> That or shes one of them broke penny pintchers that act like they got money


ya my sister is like my dad spend more money then ull ever have. i am like my mom we hide everything mom rakes it in thou


----------



## Clapper&Company

LOL thems the ones you dont want to date, if they have spending problems. But love them as clients


----------



## RhinoL&L

you know it ron would hate to date someone like that but hose customers are the best


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea shawn You know how I hate to spend money, My boots have a hole on them since mid summer, You thing I'm going to get new? No, Going to get it sewn up 


Buy oyea I'll take there money


----------



## RhinoL&L

ron- i know what you mean... im still wearing my boots that have the sole peeling off of them.


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep thats rihgt


----------



## Young Pup

ron you might want to get everones phone number that will be going. just saw the weather and they are hintiong at something for this weekend. everyone who has confirmed with ron should pm your number to him. not trying to sound an alarm but just giving a heads up here,


----------



## Clapper&Company

Jp.

Yea your right it looks like it could be a replay of this past week  Which will make me happy, but We all know, the only reason you guys are all coming is to meet Tom & I so if were plowing theres no need for you guys to make that drive, in less you want to push snow with me 

I'm going to call them today


----------



## Clapper&Company

What time are we meeting?? Noon or 2??


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Clapper&Company;452897 said:


> What time are we meeting?? Noon or 2??


ya this is my question too what time? and anybody have the adress to the place


----------



## Young Pup

Clapper&Company;452897 said:


> What time are we meeting?? Noon or 2??


I say we set it for noon that way if we have to we can all get back and get to work.


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;452932 said:


> ya this is my question too what time? and anybody have the adress to the place


I was hoping frostysnow could post that for us. I know we have the exit and all but an address would be better.


----------



## winter angel

*Ohio Meet*

I would love to meet you guys as well and put faces to names. Been listen to guys for a few years now, and haven't been able to meet anytime in the past.
I will have to see if my husband can make it.


----------



## Young Pup

I believe I found the location. Here is alink to mapquest.

145 Stander Avenue
Mansfield, OH 44903

Phone: 419.756.9303

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...+Avenue&city=Mansfield&state=oh&zipcode=44903


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;452981 said:


> I believe I found the location. Here is alink to mapquest.
> 
> 145 Stander Avenue
> Mansfield, OH 44903
> 
> Phone: 419.756.9303
> 
> http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...+Avenue&city=Mansfield&state=oh&zipcode=44903


i think that looks about right from what he said


----------



## Young Pup

Yep I was going off of what he said in an earlier post. Now if the weather will cwork out for us that woould be great.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

its 80 miles oneway for me


----------



## RhinoL&L

i say we go at 12 so we can get up there like JP said and if we need to we will have time to get home before we have to work. 

what do you guys think?:redbounce:bluebounc


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Noon is fine. Might be a little late, I have to drop my kids off at my parents house first. No snow for me, I will go and sit there with the wife, lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, You can plow w. me 

I called them today, they do not take RSVP's but she said to call them at 11 when they open, so they dont for get were coming.

I told her it was snow plow guys from all over the state, and if it snowed her lot would be the cleanest lot in town lol


----------



## RhinoL&L

haha you bet ron! sounds like were having a good weekednd meet n greet and maybe get to plow


----------



## Clapper&Company

yep,

Calling for sleet & snow wensday here


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

tom we might get snow thursday then maybe some junk again saturday night but ya never really know. so noon there this is gonna be fun:bluebounc


----------



## RhinoL&L

this is going to be fun:bluebounc:redbounce now i just wait to see how the weather looks...


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

so i go and take the plow off now there calling for snow what the white junk tonight cmon man i should of known. and tom u askd the other night if i was gonna take the ballast out probably not cause my luck ill come home to 10inchs of snow.


----------



## Clapper&Company

O keving, plow on, plow off, plow on, plow off thats 1/2 the fun, when it comes to the snow plow game


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

I put mine on just to intimidate the small cars today, LOL They get kinda scared when they see a 9.5ft plow behind them, lol. Supposed to get 1-3 tonite, we will see though


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Sydenstricker Landscaping;453721 said:


> I put mine on just to intimidate the small cars today, LOL They get kinda scared when they see a 9.5ft plow behind them, lol. Supposed to get 1-3 tonite, we will see though


ya where the heck r the pics of that i still havent seen any


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom, I bet. I need to get them on my plows


----------



## VBigFord20

Plow on plow off is exactly why I went with a Boss. That damn old meyer on the S-10 was a pain to take on and off. With the boss, I drive up to it, lock the pins, push the light bar, plug it in and I am off. 5 minutes from stock looking 4x4 to plow truck.


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, the way the weathers looking, we might be lossing some of the guys.


----------



## RhinoL&L

i will be there as long as the snow holds off for a bit... i hope:crying:


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;454071 said:


> i will be there as long as the snow holds off for a bit... i hope:crying:


the key to this is when it is going to start snowing?


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yea thats going to be the key.

If it dosent start till late, and we can get back before there alot on the ground were be find.
I could leave my truck ready for the guys, and drive the dump


----------



## RhinoL&L

as of right now i have heard around noon or 1 but i hoe its later.


----------



## Young Pup

gotta go for now be back later


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

i am hopeing it starts late but i have a couple inch trigger anyway so mid day on the weekend they can wait depending how bad it gets. next year ill hope to have a couple commercial lots then ill salt and actually have to worry more then i do. and i have the MDII so i should be able to drive right in ya that never works in the winter. summer its nice winter i cant ever get it right and its on my driveway to. my need plow will have speed wings like a blizzard or western


----------



## SnowGuy

Ron,

Still trying to be there, however, according to the news snow to start around noon. Will follow up tomorrow and see if they revise the forecast.

Jerry


----------



## RhinoL&L

i hope we all can still make it. we will have to see:redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hey guys.

I'm not planing on coming to the meet, with the weather. 

I know Bossman 92 isn't coming down. And Tom is now talking about not coming.


----------



## Young Pup

I agree we need to rethink this. It would be a disaster if we all were there and dropped the ball on this for our customers. We should reschedule, what do you all think? We need to be smart about this fellas.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing

Young Pup;455389 said:


> I agree we need to rethink this. It would be a disaster if we all were there and dropped the ball on this for our customers. We should reschedule, what do you all think? We need to be smart about this fellas.


now we would have to wait till spring


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Gentlemen, I think we should not go. We need to take the early day Sat. to get the trucks ready, before the storm arrives. Wouldnt it suck if we were in Mansfield, go home to 6+ inches, and have a breakdown?? YES it would!!!! I am calling it off. It is not worth the risk involved with potentially screwing our customers and most of all screwing ourselves. As much as I would like to meet y'all, we can re-schedule.


----------



## Clapper&Company

JP I agree, 

Lets call it. I have to many accounts to be omost 2hours away, and get a call that were getting dumped on, because with the snow it would become a 3 hour drive


----------



## Clapper&Company

Tom I agree 110%.

With the time fram there giving us and amounts, were going to ez see 1" hour.


----------



## Young Pup

I am glad we agree on this. We can reschedule it, better to be safe than sorry. Tom, I agrre we can also use the time to get some rest as well. The hardest part is making sure I have everything in the truck that I need. I don't want to be rushed and forget something. :waving:


----------



## Young Pup

KGRlandscapeing;455396 said:


> now we would have to wait till spring


 If it is spring then it is spring. My customers come first. :waving: Sorry guys but i bet you feel the same way.


----------



## Clapper&Company

I feel the same way. Not getting to hang out, is better then losing a account.

I called Jerry,(snow guy) and told him.


----------



## Young Pup

Shawn will see this in the am. He was going to call me after school on Friday too.


----------



## Frostysnow

i say we schedule one every weekend, that will it will snow every weekend! 

Seriously though, I made the trip from cleveland to mansfield on the valentines day storm last year to blow back here and what is normally a 1.5 hour trip was 3.25. Calling it off sounds like a good idea. Maybe early January? Hopefully everyone gets to push! 

Ironically, i might end up subbing at the walmart next to the applebees this weekend.


----------



## Young Pup

Speaking of applebees, we should call them and let them know we will not be there even though they did not take a reservation. Ron can you make that call?


----------



## RhinoL&L

i agree with you guys on this.... not worth the risk of coming home from 2hr away with snow on the ground.

we can always reschedule!


----------



## Clapper&Company

Yep, l'll make the call JP


----------



## SpruceLandscape

HEY GUYS!!!! WTF??? I just spent the whole week erecting an elaborate snow shield system over all my accounts thats big enough to see from space! All this just so I can make the meeting! :realmad: Now what?? I'm gonna have to spend all day today trying to tear it down before the weather hits.wesport Hope my customers understand. lol


----------



## Clapper&Company

Hope you got photos


----------



## RhinoL&L

just thought id put this back p top to see if anyone had a new date or when we would want to do this.:redbounce


----------



## Clapper&Company

Good thinking shawn, i need more snow


----------



## RhinoL&L

no we need more snow! anyone have any dates to throw out there?:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


----------



## Young Pup

RhinoL&L;466594 said:


> no we need more snow! anyone have any dates to throw out there?:redbouncepurplebou:bluebounc


12/26,12/27,12/28,12/29,12/30 and the big one 12/31 How do those dates work for you Shawn. I say 12/31 and we could have a heck of a party. j/k not sure, I would say after the first of the year now. Let's get through the Christmas and New Years events then lets try again.


----------



## Frostysnow

How about at noon Saturday the 5th?


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping

Noon Saturday the 5th is fine with me. Same place and all right?? I am all for it still and we can have a Ohio pickle race on the window, LOL


----------



## f250man

That sounds good to me.


----------



## RhinoL&L

that would be fine with me!


----------

